# Ho haveu vist?



## Valtiel

¡Bona nit!

Sempre que miro un programa de televisió molt bo que fan i un personatge (també molt graciós) diu aquesta frase, no puc evitar preguntar-me si *haveu* s'utilitza a Lleida i/o a València, ja que on jo visc s'utilitza *heu*.

Disculpeu la meva ignorància i feu-me el favor de corretgir qualsevol error que hagi comès. 


Gràcies per la vostra atenció.


----------



## Agró

Valtiel said:


> ¡Bona nit!
> 
> Sempre que miro un programa de televisió molt bo que fan i un personatge (també molt graciós) diu aquesta frase, no puc evitar preguntar-me si *haveu* s'utilitza a Lleida i/o a València, ja que on jo visc s'utilitza *heu*.
> 
> Disculpeu la meva ignorància i feu-me el favor de corretgir  corregir qualsevol error que hagi comès.
> 
> 
> Gràcies per la vostra atenció.


A mi només em sona bé *heu*. Ho sento, no puc ajudar-te.


----------



## Valtiel

A mi també. Gràcies per la correcció.

Alguna resposta més?


----------



## iloveglennbeck

Jo si ho he sentit, a Valencia, pero no se si es variant de Valencia o simplement esta mal dit.


----------



## avellanainphilly

A mi em fa la sensació que el bon home (que no crec que sigui valencià) amb l'emoció del gol es fa un embolic i agafa l'arrel castellana "hab-éis" i l'ajunta amb la inflexió catalana "h-eu".


----------



## yakukubu

si, jo també crec que està mal dit, de fet d'aixó se'n diu "barbarisme"


----------



## .Jordi.

Doncs al diccionari català-valencià-balear sí que hi surt la forma _haveu_ i —segons diuen— la podem trobar en tots els dialectes.


----------



## panjabigator

Jo recordo ara que un cop vaig escriure "haveu" i un forero em va dir que li feia pensar de la seva avia i la seva manera de parlar.


----------



## Dixie!

.Jordi. said:


> Doncs al diccionari català-valencià-balear sí que hi surt la forma _haveu_ i —segons diuen— la podem trobar en tots els dialectes.



 De veritat? Jo tenia entès que era totalment incorrecte!


----------



## Samaruc

Per ací més al sud, a mi no em sona tampoc gaire natural la forma "haveu", però no diria que no l'haja escoltada mai, diria que sí, però poc.

Pel que fa al DCVB, s'ha de dir que, tot i ser una obra extraordinària i de referència obligatòria, no té caràcter normatiu.

Qui sí que té caràcter normatiu és l'IEC i en l'entrada del verb haver del seu diccionari, sí que dóna com a correctes les formes alternatives "hem o havem" i "heu o haveu". I no sembla que siga per qüestió dialectal per això de la "o", que en els casos de variants dialectals hi apareix una barra "hagi/haja".

Salutacions.


----------



## betulina

Molt ben trobat, Samaruc!  Ara ja queda clar, però jo em pensava que simplement el senyor conjugava el verb de manera regular, potser per desconeixement.


----------



## Valtiel

Moltes gràcies a tots i totes!

Salut.


----------



## Isildur__

Samaruc, d'on ets? Ací baix del tot, a Alacant i voltants, jo sí que ho sent amb bastant freqüència, gairebé tant com "heu". Sempre havia pensat que "haveu" era incorrecte, però ja veig que no!

Salutacions.


----------



## Samaruc

Isildur__ said:


> Samaruc, d'on ets? Ací baix del tot, a Alacant i voltants, jo sí que ho sent amb bastant freqüència, gairebé tant com "heu". Sempre havia pensat que "haveu" era incorrecte, però ja veig que no!
> 
> Salutacions.



Sóc d'un poble de l'Horta Nord, ben a prop del Cap-i-Casal... No diria que "haveu" siga d'ús equivalent a "heu" per ací, tot i que, com he comentat, sí que ho he sentit alguna vegada... Potser m'equivoque, no ho sé, però la meua impressió (no gens empírica, només d'oïdes) és que per ací és molt més freqüent "heu".

Per cert, celebre que hi haja pel fòrum gent del sud del País.

Salutacions.


----------

